# Brixen, Südtirol?



## gevalge (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Wir planen Anfang September eine Woche Biken in diesem Gebiet.
Werden wahrscheinlich eine Hütte in Kreuztal auf der Plose haben.
Wir haben Tourenfullys und Hardtails.
Welche Abfahrten von der Plose sind machbar, kleinere Schiebestücke machen uns nix aus.
Wanderwege 6, 4, 17, 5, 5a, 5b, 7?
Welche Richtung würdet ihr für die Peitlerkofelumrundung empfehlen?
Uhrzeigersinn oder dagegen?
Gibt`s von der Plose eine vernünftige Abfahrt nach Lüsen?
Auf der Wanderkarte ist ein Weg von der Lüsener Scharte an einem Bach entlang eingezeichnet, ist der fahrbar?
Gibt`s Treffpunkte oder Kontakte mit lokalen Bikern?
Oder könnt ihr sonst schöne Touren empfehlen?

Viele Fragen!! Vorab schon vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Gruß
Georg Valentin


----------



## Mopet (31. Januar 2012)

Hi,
war letztem Sommer da und es war super
Hatte ein Hotel in Brixen und habe Touren von BrixBike mitgemacht,
gestartet wurde meistens am Hotel "Goldene Krone" in Brixen.Hat auch nicht allzu viel gekostet .
Vom Plose runter kann ich nurnoch etwas über Weg 17 sagen. Er ist recht steil und hat mir nicht so viel Spaß gemacht, bin dann irgendwann vom Weg abgefahren, weil ich die Holzrampe, die man vom Lift aus sieht, finden wollte. 
Zu den anderen fragen kann ich leider nichts sagen.

(Paar wenige Bilder vom Urlaub in meinem Album.)
mfg Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (31. Januar 2012)

gevalge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Welche Richtung würdet ihr für die Peitlerkofelumrundung empfehlen?



Hallo,

wir sind gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Das war die Runde über die Schlüterhütte. Es gibt noch eine über die Peitlerkofelscharte. Da muß allerdings viel getragen werden. Würde ich nicht nehmen. Bin die Peitlerkofelrunde schon mal vom Würzjoch aus gegangen über die Scharte.
In den Wiesen gibts noch eine kleine Hütte Ütia......(vergessen). 
Sehr lohnendswerte Rast.

Grüße Eddy


----------



## NewMaverick (1. Februar 2012)

Hi Gevalge,

hier wirst du geholfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=525678
oder schau mal hier rein (der Autor Oanavodo hat ein paar wirklich tolle Touren ausgeführt und super beschrieben, bin selber einige nachgefahren und hätte sie selbst als Einheimischer nicht besser wählen können. An dieser Stelle: Chapeau, Oanavodo!):
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/communi..._federal=&search_country=Italien&search_words=


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Februar 2012)

http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/touren/brixen-umgebung.html

Hier findest du auch noch etliche Touren bzw. Beschreibungen für Plose Abfahrten.


----------



## awesomemanstyle (2. Februar 2012)

brixen ist cool  ist echt ne schöne gegend um zu biken 


lg L


----------



## gevalge (2. Februar 2012)

Danke,
schöne Links und Tipps,
hab ja noch Zeit, aber schon das Vorbereiten macht viel Spass!!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## kroun (4. Februar 2012)

howdie...

zu den *wegen*:
6er ist bis zur ochsenalm sehr technisch und danach eher fad
besser ihr nehmt da dann der 30er rüber nach kreuztal
4er ist der hammer
17er ist sehr schwer aber noch mehr der hammer
5er ist (der einzige) geperrt
5a ist total flowig
5b kannst du vergessen
7 er ist leicht aber schön
dann gibt's noch den 8er, der ist auch total cool

*peitlerkofelumrundung *würd ich im uhrzeigersinn fahren. man muss aber schon ziemlich schieben (gömajoch, schlüterhütte).

nach lüsen runter gibt's das lüsner loch, aber da sind nur die ersten 300 hm toll, dann hat's da eine endlose forststraße. es gibt irgendwo ganz was wildes da runter, aber das ist weder markiert noch leicht alleine zu finden 

treffpunkt und kontakte zu lokalen bikern gibts in brixen bei mir in der krone (jeden freitag ist da bikerstammtisch um 17 uhr)

schönen urlaub
alex



gevalge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir planen Anfang September eine Woche Biken in diesem Gebiet.
> Werden wahrscheinlich eine Hütte in Kreuztal auf der Plose haben.
> ...


----------



## oanavodo (4. Februar 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> 6er ist bis zur ochsenalm sehr technisch und danach eher fad


ca. 100hm unterhalb der Ochsenalm auf Forstweg links abzweigen und dann am Wiesenrand durch Zaundurchlass. Ist besser als die markierte 6er Route. Man kommt später wieder auf die 6er Route. Und unterhalb St. Leonhard trumpft der 6er nochmal auf, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


kroun schrieb:


> 17er ist sehr schwer aber noch mehr der hammer
> 5er ist (der einzige) geperrt
> 5b kannst du vergessen


Wenn man den 3er zum Freihenbühel runterkommt ist man eigentlich doch gezwungen den 5er weiter zufahren, wenn man nach St. Andrä will, oder?
Und der 17er mündet auch in den verbotenen 5er, oder irre ich mich?

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## kroun (4. Februar 2012)

oanavodo schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man den 3er zum Freihenbühel runterkommt ist man eigentlich doch gezwungen den 5er weiter zufahren, wenn man nach St. Andrä will, oder?
> Und der 17er mündet auch in den verbotenen 5er, oder irre ich mich?
> ..



wo der 3er aufhört (eine kleine wiese) anstatt rechts den verbotenen 5er runter einfach gradeausfahren und 20 hm rauf zum freienbühel und dann dort den 5a runter

der 17er wird zum 5er, das stimmt, aber vorher schon geht der trail in die downhillstrecke des CAIDom rein und da ist nix verboten


----------



## gevalge (11. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps.
Noch Fragen nachgeschoben:

Gibt`s  vom Würzjoch oder der Mauerberghütte einen fahrbaren Trail Richtung Lüsen?
Muss man von der Kalkofenhütte runter nach Lüsen die Teerstraße nahmen oder gibt`s Alternativen?
Welche Karte (mit Wanderwegnummerierung) würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossihoney (12. Februar 2012)

Abfahrten von der Plose: 4, 17 (teilweise). Der 5 (a,b) sollte gemieden werden!

Nach Luesen ueber die Luesner Scharte ist im ersten teil super, nachher wirds auf der Forststrasse langweilig. Aber von Luesen dann zur Rodenecker Alm und weiter nach Ellen ist auch ne super Tour.



gevalge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir planen Anfang September eine Woche Biken in diesem Gebiet.
> Werden wahrscheinlich eine Hütte in Kreuztal auf der Plose haben.
> ...


----------



## oanavodo (12. Februar 2012)

gevalge schrieb:


> Gibt`s  vom Würzjoch oder der Mauerberghütte einen fahrbaren Trail Richtung Lüsen?
> Muss man von der Kalkofenhütte runter nach Lüsen die Teerstraße nahmen oder gibt`s Alternativen?
> Welche Karte (mit Wanderwegnummerierung) würdet ihr empfehlen?


Für die Routenplanung und Wegnummern ist http://trekking.suedtirol.info ein Muss. Hier sind alle markierten Wanderwege drin. 

Man sieht, dass der 2+7+7a ins Hinterlüsner Tal führen. Ob fahrbar kann ich nicht sagen. Beim 2er würd ich vermuten ja, weil Wiesengelände. Beim 7er ja, vielleicht bis auf das steile Stück im Wald. Beim 7a ja, weil überwiegend Forstweg.

Du kannst aber auch von der Maurerberghütte den 1er rüber zum Lüsner Joch. So weit ich mich erinnern kann, man man vieles fahren, aber nicht alles. Vom Joch könntest du den 13er versuchen oder gleich die Forststraße runter. Kenn ich aber nicht. Oder auch den 10er. Nach der Turnaretschhütte muss man ein Stück schieben.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## kroun (12. Februar 2012)

gevalge schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Noch Fragen nachgeschoben:
> Gibt`s  vom Würzjoch oder der Mauerberghütte einen fahrbaren Trail Richtung Lüsen?
> Muss man von der Kalkofenhütte runter nach Lüsen die Teerstraße nahmen oder gibt`s Alternativen?
> ...



- 2, 7 und 7a geht schun.. ev. 2-3 mal absteigen... alternativen kenn ich keine
- kalkofenhütte gibt'S eigentlich nur die teerstraße und nur die letzten 3 km vor lüsen könnte man beim fußballplatz links einen forstweg runter
- Tabacco blatt 30 geht recht gut


----------



## dede (13. Februar 2012)

Vom Lüsner Joch hoch zum Glittner See (nicht bis zur Turnaretschhütte) schieben, dann den 10er (teils Trail, teils Schotter-/Güterweg) rüber so lange du willst und einen der Trails/Karrenwege runter nach Lüsen (z.B. über den Tulper, müßte der 3er oder 3a sein)


----------



## gevalge (13. Februar 2012)

Danke,
ich glaub, wir müssen doch 14 Tage bleiben, damit wir alles fahren können.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## dede (13. Februar 2012)

Da wirst auch in 14 Tagen nicht alles fahren können - ich entdecke selbst nach 22 Jahren noch ab und zu Wegerl, die ich noch nicht gefahren bin aber die absolut lohnenswert sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (13. Februar 2012)

dede schrieb:


> Da wirst auch in 14 Tagen nicht alles fahren können - ich entdecke selbst nach 22 Jahren noch ab und zu Wegerl, die ich noch nicht gefahren bin aber die absolut lohnenswert sind....



idem


----------



## gevalge (21. Februar 2012)

Danke,
ist bei mir zu Hause in Niederbayern auch nicht anders, wenn man sucht, findet man immer wieder neue schöne Sachen!!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## transalbi (23. Februar 2012)

Noch besser stellt sich das alles dar, wenn man die Südtirol-Card nutzt. Da hast du jede Menge mehr Möglichkeiten durch diverse Zug- und Seilbahntransfers. Dadurch erweitert sich das Tourenspekrtum nochmals immens, so dass man durchaus einen halbjährigen Bikeurlaub in Angriff nehmen könnte.

Albi


----------



## kroun (24. Februar 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Noch besser stellt sich das alles dar, wenn man die Südtirol-Card nutzt. Da hast du jede Menge mehr Möglichkeiten durch diverse Zug- und Seilbahntransfers. Dadurch erweitert sich das Tourenspekrtum nochmals immens, so dass man durchaus einen halbjährigen Bikeurlaub in Angriff nehmen könnte.
> 
> Albi



jo Albi... du meinst die BrixenCard nicht Südtirol-Card


----------



## transalbi (24. Februar 2012)

Ja, stimmt, Brixen-Card ist noch besser.


----------



## gevalge (24. Februar 2012)

Bekommt man diese "Brixen-Card" auch, wenn man in keinem Hotel eingebucht ist?
Wir haben privat eine Hütte.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. Februar 2012)

gevalge schrieb:


> Bekommt man diese "Brixen-Card" auch, wenn man in keinem Hotel eingebucht ist? Wir haben privat eine Hütte.


Partnerbetriebe: http://www.brixencard.info/de/uebernachten/partnerbetriebe.html

Ich würde da aber beim Vermieter nachfragen.


----------



## iKev (14. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege mit 2 Freunden vom 05.April für 3-4Tage mal nach Brixen mit dem MTB zu schauen. Kann mir jmd von euch sagen, ob die Trails schon fahrbar, also schneefrei sind? 

oder lohnt es noch nicht nach Brixen zu düsen?

Grüße


----------



## kroun (14. März 2012)

ganz oben ist noch ein bisschen winter... aber zwischen Brixen (560 mt) und einer Höhe von ca. 1500 mt ist es momentan staubtrocken...


----------



## iKev (14. März 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> ganz oben ist noch ein bisschen winter... aber zwischen Brixen (560 mt) und einer Höhe von ca. 1500 mt ist es momentan staubtrocken...



ok das klingt schon mal super. kannst du uns evtl günstige Apartments in Brixen empfehlen? Sind 3 Studenten u wollen günstig wohnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (14. März 2012)

probier mal Garni Traube und richt schöne grüße von mir aus...


----------



## trautbrg (14. März 2012)

super Tipps hier.
Wollen in ner Woche über Brenner zum Biken.
Was geht denn (bis dahin) schon sinnvoll in Brixen?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## kroun (15. März 2012)

ich bin zwar kein prophet und in chemie war ich auch nie der brüller...
aber ich glaube, dass sich bei 24° nie viel Schnee gehalten hat


----------



## gussi218 (20. März 2012)

Hallo.....meine Family fährt im September nach Brixen, lohnt es sich meinen DH'er Demo mitzunehmen? Hab gelesen das dort immer der Caidom DH statt findet. Ist der so auch zubefahren oder nur am bestimmten Wochende im Oktober? Wie sieht's dort mit Seilbahnbetrieb aus,nur eine oder mehrere Lifte offen?
Gruß René


----------



## kroun (20. März 2012)

hoi rené,

der CAIDOM (www.caidom.it) findet heuer im rahmen des Mountainbike Testival (www.testival.it) in der ersten Oktober-Woche statt

die strecke ist in der regel das ganze jahr offen und der lift fährt von juni bis zum 7. Oktober 2012

DH Bike unbedingt mitnehmen
nach bozen (kohlern) sind's auch nur 30 minuten


----------



## Steigiele (7. September 2012)

Hallo,

wie ist der 4 er zur Schatzerhütte und dann der 8er ???
Wer ist das schon mal gefahren. S1, S2 oder S3???

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## maze665 (9. September 2012)

hallo zusammen!
fahre auch am17.09.nach brixen und bin auf der suche nach ein paarfeinen touren!
haben beide fullys mit 160mm federweg!
amleisbten wären mir touren wo man direkt in brixen starten kann, es dann hoch geht, am besten zu einem giopfelkreuz und dann wieder runter auf schönen flowigen,nicht allzu ausgesetzten trails!

ich hoffe die kenner könnten mir da mal empfehlen!
vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## oanavodo (10. September 2012)

Steigiele schrieb:


> wie ist der 4 er zur Schatzerhütte und dann der 8er ???
> Wer ist das schon mal gefahren. S1, S2 oder S3???


Schaust du bei Plose (Variante 2).


maze665 schrieb:


> fahre auch am17.09.nach brixen und bin auf der suche nach ein paarfeinen touren!


Schaust du bei gps-tour.info und gibst _oanavodo_ bei Suche ein.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## maze665 (10. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxqeLI0Bjlc"]One Day in Brixen by Marco Toniolo - YouTube[/nomedia]

kann mir jemand sagen welche(n) trails die herren da genau fahren?
ist das einer oder sind das mehrere verschiedene zusammen geschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oanavodo (10. September 2012)

maze665 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen welche(n) trails die herren da genau fahren?
> ist das einer oder sind das mehrere verschiedene zusammen geschnitten


Es sieht so aus, als ob die beiden Raser zweimal vom Plose runterfuhren.

Das 1. Mal vermutlich den 6+4 von der Lüsnerscharte und dann eventuell den 14er von der Gableralm.

Das 2. Mal vom Plateau den 6er zur Ochsenalm, dann den 30er Höhenweg und den 4er runter.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## kroun (10. September 2012)

fast alles richtig 
zuerst nr. 17a (rossalm) und dann
6er vom plosegipfel bis ochsenalm und 4er


----------



## kroun (10. September 2012)

Steigiele schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ist der 4 er zur Schatzerhütte und dann der 8er ???
> Wer ist das schon mal gefahren. S1, S2 oder S3???
> ...



sind alles ziemlich leichte trails... höchstens ab und zu ein paar meter S2


----------



## TedStryker71 (11. September 2012)

Hi,
kann jemand in Brixen/Umgebung eine Anlage/Bauerhof etc. pp. mit schönen Ferienwohnungen empfehlen? Am besten wäre es wenn auch ein Pool vorhanden wäre damit meine Frau und mein Sohn baden können wenn ich bike  Gruß


----------



## norman68 (11. September 2012)

In Brixen selber gibt es ein große Schwimmbad (Aquarena). Dort hat man unter der Woche freien Eintritt wenn ihr in einer Unterkunft untergebracht seit und diese Partner der Brixencard sind.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Kennt jemand die Wege und kann mir die Nummern sagen?

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/A-Rider's-Dream/92aa1d7d7485eb3781b184fb876da9ea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (11. September 2012)

zuerst nr. 3 von kreuztal richtung freienbühel
dann ein paar "nummerlose" trails
dann der 30er von kreuztal zur ochsenalm
dann noch der 7er und 8er weg unterhalb von st. jakob bzw. afers

servus
der bauer


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Donkschien


----------



## Bonvivant (11. September 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

ein Freund und ich werden Anfang Oktober auch für ein paar Tage nach Brixen kommen und freuen uns riesig und immer mehr, nachdem, was wir hier so lesen 

Wir werden auch den King of Plose fahren. Dazu eine Frage an die locals: Wie ist die Beschaffenheit der Bergaufstrecke? Ich möchte die Zahl der mitzunehmenden Reifen etwas reduzieren


----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2012)

Viel Schotter (Forstpiste), ansonsten Waldboden, ganz oben Skipiste


----------



## kroun (11. September 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> ... Ich möchte die Zahl der mitzunehmenden Reifen etwas reduzieren



die leichtesten die du hast


----------



## Bonvivant (11. September 2012)

@Jan: Danke, hilft mir weiter. Dann werde ich die Conti X-King (für die Fanes, psst) doch einpacken.

@kroun: Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## norman68 (11. September 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @kroun: Versteh ich nicht.




Na da es sehr viel Berghoch geht ist jedes Gram was du mehr mit hochschleppen mußt zu viel.


----------



## kroun (11. September 2012)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na da es sehr viel Berghoch geht ...



richtig.... es geht *NUR *berghoch....


----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Fanes, psst)


  Mir war dein Nick gleich sympathisch!

Wir hatten letztes Jahr Semislicks drauf, sind dann aber sicherheitshalber mit der Gondel runtergefahren.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Boardi05 (11. September 2012)

Die Rodelbahn geht auch mit Semislicks, das ist im dann wirklich ne waldautobahn, aber gut, dass es noch leute gibt, die einsicht haben und kein risiko eingehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (11. September 2012)

Ich fand alleine die 500 Höhenmeter Schotterpiste von der Hütte zur Gondel grenzwertig...
Nur um auf den Halbglatzen den ganzen Berg runterzueiern, am Ende noch zu stürzen und das geniale Rennen am nächsten Tag zu riskieren...never! 

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Bonvivant (11. September 2012)

Ja, da habt ihr Recht. Vor dem DomCai wird gestrippt  Es ging mir auch vielmehr darum, nicht vor einer Strecke zu stehen, die mit Felsen und Stufen gespickt ist und mir deshalb die Reifchen zerreißt.

Dankeschön an alle, jetzt ist meine Vorfreude noch größer.
Dann ess ich jetzt mal meinen Gewichtstuning-Salat


----------



## kroun (12. September 2012)

ihr könnt ja beim start des DomCAI in euren Rucksack einen satz fat albert reinschmuggeln, der euch dann zusammen mit euren trockenen unterhosen an das ziel (plosegipfel) gebracht wird


----------



## Bonvivant (12. September 2012)

Top Idee, mach ich


----------



## DerandereJan (12. September 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja beim start des DomCAI in euren Rucksack einen satz fat albert reinschmuggeln, der euch dann zusammen mit euren trockenen unterhosen an das ziel (plosegipfel) gebracht wird



Na vielen Dank aber auch!! 

Ich war bisher ganz froh um die Ausrede nach dem Uphill keinen Meter mehr fahren zu müssen...


----------



## maze665 (15. September 2012)

hallo zusammen!

fahre anfang nÃ¤chster woche nach brixen, bin derzeit noch auf der suche nach einer unterkunft, Ã¼bernachtung mit frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, die nicht allzu teuer ist fÃ¼r 2 nÃ¤chte!

preislich sollte es sich so in dem rahmen bis 30â¬ abspielen!
kann auch gerne ein bauernhof oder eine privatpension sein! wÃ¤re mir sogar fast lieber! 
wenn es sauna, pool oder wifi hÃ¤tte,wÃ¤re ich auch nicht abgeneigt! 

bitte um eure tipps!

des weiteren wÃ¼rde ich gerne wissen wie weit es von brixen bis zur plosetalstation ist?
danke schon mal!


----------



## kroun (15. September 2012)

maze665 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> fahre anfang nächster woche nach brixen, bin derzeit noch auf der suche nach einer unterkunft, übernachtung mit frühstück, die nicht allzu teuer ist für 2 nächte!
> 
> ...



schau mal unter www.eisackbike.info, da findest du etwas in jeder preisklasse... aber 30  ÜF mit sauna, pool und wifi wird wohl eher zach...

von birxen bis zu plosebahn sind's 430 hm (straße oder auch ein toller uphill trail)


----------



## maze665 (15. September 2012)

danke werd mal schaun! wi3 gesagt, die sachen müssen ja nicht sein, aber wenn ja wärs auch nicht schlecht! 

welche wegnummer hat denn der uphill trail von brixen zur plosebahn?
kannst du mir vielleicht auch sagen was eine bergfahrt inkl bike kostet?
und gibt es da sowas wie eine mittelstation oder nur tal und bergstation!


----------



## kroun (15. September 2012)

- trail zum rauffahren ist 7-8 und dann 7 (steiler) oder 8
- bergfahrt kostet nix, wenn du in einem gasthof ecc. wohnst, der die brixenCard hat
- nur berg- und talstation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (16. September 2012)

Wobei pro Tag nur eine Bergfahrt kostenlos ist. Das Tagesticket kosten mit BrixenCard allerdings auch nur 5â¬.

Auf welchen Wegen gehts denn zum CAIdom runter, bzw. zum domCAI rauf? WeiÃ das jemand, bzw. gibts vielleicht sogar irgendwo einen Track dazu?


----------



## kroun (17. September 2012)

schau mal auf www.caidom.it


----------



## racing_basti (18. September 2012)

Genau dort hab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## kroun (18. September 2012)

dieser kommt dem heurigen am ehesten nahe... ist aber vor allem am anfang, in der mitte und am ende auf keinen fall der selbe

anbei der track zum uphill... ist aber auch nicht 100%ig ident


----------



## Bonvivant (18. September 2012)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Strecke ab dem Mittwoch, 03.Oktober ausgeschildert ist.


----------



## kroun (19. September 2012)

das mein ich eher nicht... aber wenn's auf der offiziellen seite steht www.caidom.it dann wird's wohl stimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gevalge (20. September 2012)

Servus,
sind vom 3. bis 8. September in Brixen beim Biken gewesen.
Wetter und Trails waren traumhaft.
Danke für die Tipps im Vorfeld, die haben uns bei der Auswahl der Touren sehr geholfen.


----------



## DerandereJan (20. September 2012)

Wir haben noch einen Startplatz abzugeben.... kann man da außer hier posten sonst noch was machen?

Grüße Jan


----------



## kroun (20. September 2012)

versuch's mal unter dem Caidom threat


----------



## georgesim82 (25. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Sie tollen Platz fur Urlaub suchen, kennen Sie das Gebiet in Tirol und hotel http://www.fuerstenhof.at/de besuchen. Wir waren dort voriges Jahr und waren wir zufrieden. Es gibt dort ganze schone Natur.


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Oktober 2012)

georgesim82 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie tollen Platz fur Urlaub suchen, kennen Sie das Gebiet in Tirol und hotel http://www.fuerstenhof.at/de besuchen. Wir waren dort voriges Jahr und waren wir zufrieden. Es gibt dort ganze schone Natur.



Ja das ist in Wängle bei Reutte in *Nordtirol* nähe Füssen!

Das Hotel ist im Besitz von Harti Weirather, das war ein ehemaliger Skirennläufer und heute ist er Eventorganisator z.B. Streif in Kitzbühel.


----------



## Bretone (31. März 2013)

Hallo,


meine Frau und ich wollen Mitte August nach Südtirol. Zunächst möchten wir eine Woche im Hotel Steineggerhof in Steinegg verbringen.

Anschließend möchten wir für eine Woche in ein "Stadthotel", um fußläufig Cafés und Restaurants erreichen zu können. Sehr gut gefällt uns das Hotel Goldene Krone, welches aber leider ein bisschen über unserem Budget liegt.

Gibt es in der Altstadt von Brixen ein Hotel, welches preislich und von der Ausstattung zwischen dem Hotel Goldene Krone http://www.goldenekrone.com/  und dem Hotel Traube www.hotelbrixen.it/de/hotel-brixen.html liegt? 


Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!
Thomas


----------



## Houschter (31. März 2013)

Wir waren zum Testival 2012 im Hotel Dominik http://www.hoteldominik.com/index.html. Wenige Gehminuten bis ins Zentrum, ruhige Lage und das Frühstück war passabel. HP hatten wir nicht, aber in Brixen gibts auch viele leckere Restaurants.


----------



## Bretone (3. April 2013)

Danke. Es wird für uns aber jetzt doch die Goldene Krone. Das Gesamtpaket hat uns einfach am meisten überzeugt. Bin gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. April 2013)

Bretone schrieb:


> Danke. Es wird für uns aber jetzt doch die Goldene Krone. Das Gesamtpaket hat uns einfach am meisten überzeugt. Bin gespannt wie es wird.



Damit liegst du auf jeden Fall richtig und die Lage ist einfach genial! Das Personal ist super hilfsbereit, egal, ob man Wäscheservice braucht oder wissen will, wo man Honig kaufen kann.  Und dass man um Brixen rum super biken kann, steht ja sowieso ausser Frage.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2013)

---


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumigali (21. Juni 2016)

Servas, sind nächste Woche 2 Tage in Brixen. Für Tag 1 haben wir die Kombination 6er,30er,4er geplant. Für Tag 2 hätte ich eine Frage. In der Karte sehe ich, zweigt etwas vor Plosehütte, ein Steig/Weg ab der weiter unten in den 4er mündet. Weiß jemand um welchen Weg es sich handelt und ob der was ist?  Merci


----------

